# Graflex



## jcdeboever (Mar 1, 2018)

$125.00, in an antique store wondow. Nikon FM, 35 f/2D, Acros 100


----------



## Derrel (Mar 1, 2018)

I bought a 2.25x3.25 "Baby" Speed Graphic a couple years ago...kinda' fun thing to shoot. Not sure what model your store window camera model was.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 1, 2018)

Derrel said:


> I bought a 2.25x3.25 "Baby" Speed Graphic a couple years ago...kinda' fun thing to shoot. Not sure what model your store window camera model was.



I didn't dare go in an inquire, I would have walked out with it. I seen the price tag though. The camera itself looks to be in good order but the case has seen better days for sure. It's been there a while. Last time I was in there, it was on the floor with a bunch of Polaroids and Argus bricks. Heck, the lens and board is probably worth that price.


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 2, 2018)

Man I'm so jealous, I never see any camera equipment in antique stores or thrift stores.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 2, 2018)

smoke665 said:


> Man I'm so jealous, I never see any camera equipment in antique stores or thrift stores.


Go into a college town near you. I see a lot but most is common, non working, fungus, shutter jammed stuff. I've had decent luck in thrift stores near big campus and upper/middle class neighborhood thrift stores.


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 2, 2018)

During our travels that's one of our past times is checking out flea markets, thrift stores and antique shops. I did find a guy at a flea market in FL that had a large booth of nothing but old camera equipment. His prices were really high though.


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 2, 2018)

There are large film camera "Expos" out here, filled with wonderful old stuff, but no bargains.  I have a Speed Graphic which I took from the newspaper.


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 2, 2018)

PS- JC ... you have enough film cameras!


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 2, 2018)

Gary A. said:


> PS- JC ... you have enough film cameras!


The wife would agree


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 2, 2018)

Gary A. said:


> PS- JC ... you have enough film cameras!


Lol. I didn't see that guy walking by. Strange, it looks like he has an antique football helmet on. Very strange, I swear I didn't see anyone around.


----------



## IanG (Mar 4, 2018)

espresso2x said:


> I lived in a somewhat cliquey, English coastal town that had a district popular with affluent retirees, up till the early 2000s. There was a lot of good photo equipment in the local charity shops then - the estate sales of i guess once well-off tourists types (France/Italy 1950s-1960s etc). When the mad panic took hold that film gear was now redundant and _no-one wants it anymore_, you could've got a Rolleiflex for USD $50.



I was given a Rolleiflex 3.5 E2 a few years ago, it needed a CLA despite having only had about a dozen films through it since new, the lubricants had dried out.  Rollei UK valued it at around £700 in about 2002 if it had a CLA, and I was offered cash for it in 2010 at a Sunday street market in an affluent area (Ludlow). The stallholder quickly realised I wasn't interested in selling it and said he could easily sell it for £700, it is in near mint condition despite it's age.

There's too many variables with Rolleiflex TLRs, I did buy a second around 3 years ago at a Cllectors Fair and Flea Market - it's an Automat (MXV) with Opton Tessar in good working order for £75 ($103) and that was a bargain.

This thread is about a Pacemaker Graphic, we don't know what size of whether it's a Crown or Speed, their prices are all over the place you can get good ones dirt cheap and see similar sell for 4 or even  5 times the prices. The Quarter plate ones are the cheapest as they are the least practical to use.

Ian


----------



## Ysarex (Mar 4, 2018)

I used to have the digital version of the 2x3.

Joe


----------



## vin88 (Mar 5, 2018)

smoke665 said:


> Man I'm so jealous, I never see any camera equipment in antique stores or thrift stores.


   it helps to be retired.  if over 60 years old.  learn to search the internet.  for example; recently,  in an antique store, I found 2 Maranda (35 mm) lenses for $10.   a few yrs. ago,  I found the body only for $50.  Keep on Searchin.  vin


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 5, 2018)

vin88 said:


> it helps to be retired. if over 60 years old. learn to search the internet. for example; recently, in an antique store, I found 2 Maranda (35 mm) lenses for $10. a few yrs. ago, I found the body only for $50. Keep on Searchin. vin



Maybe it's the part of the country we live in. Here you're lucky to find one of these with any unexposed film left!!!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 5, 2018)

One of these days... maybe at a camera swap, the heavens will align. 

The Turofsky brothers who were the Maple Leafs photographers would hop over the boards onto the ice with one of these big ol' press cameras. During the game (at a stoppage I think, or maybe a fight! lol). Obviously before there was chicken wire much less glass.

Cool photo too.


----------



## IanG (Mar 7, 2018)

Ysarex said:


> I used to have the digital version of the 2x3.
> 
> Joe
> 
> View attachment 154625



What's that thing stuck in the back ?

Ian


----------



## Ysarex (Mar 7, 2018)

IanG said:


> Ysarex said:
> 
> 
> > I used to have the digital version of the 2x3.
> ...



I just looked around for whatever would fit and would take the cable. It's a computer network interface card.

Joe


----------



## minicoop1985 (Mar 12, 2018)

Gary A. said:


> PS- JC ... you have enough film cameras!


Rubbish! There is no such thing.

I know a guy with about 30 Rolleiflexes...

Sent from my [device_name] using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## minicoop1985 (Mar 12, 2018)

Ysarex said:


> I used to have the digital version of the 2x3.
> 
> Joe
> 
> View attachment 154625


Is that a scanning back?

Sent from my [device_name] using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------

